# Can't boot from bootable Win 8 USB, I get bootmgr image is corrupt



## simongis (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello!

I have tried installing Windows 8 Consumer Preview for a full week now, but no luck.

I have tried several different USB sticks and DVD's, I have checked the hash sum on my downloaded ISOs, but it always ends up with the same problem: 

BOOTMGR IMAGE IS CORRUPT.

I get this error every time I try to boot from a USB or DVD. If I install Windows 8 over my Windows 7, then I get the message after the first reboot after what seems like a successful installation. 

I have even tried to first make a bootable Win 7 USB, then delete the thre folders, sources, upgrade and support and copy over the same folders from the Win 8 installation disk. This then boots up, installs Win 8, but still I get the Bootmgr image is corrupt error on first reboot.

Anybody can help me here? Please, I really want to use Win 8!

I'm trying to install it on an Acer Aspire 6930G, Dual Core 2GHz, 4GB RAM, 120GB SSD and 320 GB HDD. Updated BIOS in the weekend.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you tried without using the SSD?


----------



## simongis (Mar 8, 2012)

usasma said:


> Have you tried without using the SSD?


Yes without the SSD and opposite, without the HDD. Same error!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I tend to think that there's either a broken piece of hardware or an incompatible piece of hardware causing this. Try to get the setup logs, zip them up, and post them here for us to have a look at. Here's a link on where they are in 7: Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, and Windows Vista setup log file locations

Also, here's additional info for logs in failed installations: Windows Setup Log Files


----------

